# fresh new stance / need wheel tire advice



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

long awaited suspension work has been completed on my 69 gto. ALL new bushings, a few worn steering parts, 1" drop high perf springs all around, kyb gas adjust shocks,heavy duty front and rear sway bars!
big suprise was how much it raised the car from the worn out original shocks.
my 14" rubber is wearing out, and i can't see replacing them, why not go for some 17" 5 spoke either torq thrust two polished or the grey spoke that might throw back alittle to the rally 2's. i plan on sticking with redline radials in the 17" also to throw back to a slight hint of originality. i guess 235 in front and the fattest/tallest i can get in the rear. what do you guys think???


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks great. They make the PMD rally's in 17s now, that would look killer.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

looks sweet...

Bill


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice, love the color.


----------

